# Puppy Walking Sideways?



## MooseRLP (Feb 21, 2007)

Hello We just got a new puppy (Puggat) she is 9 weeks old. When we take her out to go to the bathroom her back end is to the left and her front end is straight. It not the noticeable when she is walking but when she trots it is quite noticeable. Is this normal for puppies or is there something wrong? Thanks


----------



## Tess&Coco (Jan 8, 2007)

If you're worried a trip to the vet may reassure you and rule out anything serious. Our puppy and our older dog both trot with their hips kicked out to the side. I've not really worried about it (maybe I should..). They have absolutely no trouble walking, running, jumping etc.


----------



## MooseRLP (Feb 21, 2007)

Tess&Coco said:


> If you're worried a trip to the vet may reassure you and rule out anything serious. Our puppy and our older dog both trot with their hips kicked out to the side. I've not really worried about it (maybe I should..). They have absolutely no trouble walking, running, jumping etc.


Our puppy is fine. It to has no trouble with anything. But I just never noticed anything like that on other dogs. Maybe because it is so small.


----------



## blueheart (Feb 13, 2007)

can your puppy walk straight? our pup can walk straight, but when she is excited she does the "crabwalk" thing, while looking at us. It's funny. Might just be an excited thing.


----------



## MooseRLP (Feb 21, 2007)

blueheart said:


> can your puppy walk straight? our pup can walk straight, but when she is excited she does the "crabwalk" thing, while looking at us. It's funny. Might just be an excited thing.


Yes she walks straight but it just looks odd (Funny) She goes to the vet tommorrow to have her booster shots done. Ill se what the vet has to say.


----------



## nrhareiner (Dec 6, 2006)

Most 4 leged animals when they are young do this. It is a lack of co ordation and the fact that their rear has more purpultion then their front can handle.

There are several ways to help the pup with co ordination. However at 9 weeks they will need to build up more musile to help.

Also when they start to trot and are working twards going into a lope they need to move their hips to one side it pick up the lope. The lead to a lope or run comes from the rear. So to do this they need to move their rear over.

Heidi


----------



## Weebles (Feb 12, 2007)

My dog did this as a little puppy. I don't know if this is the case with yours, but it helped my puppy when we got him a lighter collar and tag. He was only 3.5 pounds, and the ID tag was making him lean a little!


----------

